# February Photo of the Month 2020



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "My first horse". 


This means that you can participate with a photo of your first horse.

You will have from February 5 to February 29 (please notice prolonged entry time!) for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After February 29, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of February 2020. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.



Have fun!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Trigger. Pasture dirty, summer grass fat, dappled, and no cares in the world, last summer. Not the first horse to be in the family, but the first one to be mine and mine alone.


And I may be his first human...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My first horse when I was 12 - in 1959.

Goldie, a Palomino mare presented us with Sonny on the left in May, 1960. He was about eight weeks? I was 13. 

The sellers had no idea Goldie was in foal, but they tried to make us give Sonny to them because they knew the sire was their registered Arab. That, or give them cash. My granddad took care of that in a big hurry. I kept the colt and the mare, and they did not get any cash, lollol


----------



## Horse Training Cowgirl (Aug 22, 2018)

My first horse Minnie-Me was a birthday present!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

My first horse was an OTTB, that I ended up having to re-home after only a few months because I quickly realized I was seriously over-mounted. He went on to become a quite the successful eventer down south, unfortunately I don’t have any photos of him 

I consider Chase my first “real” horse, because I’ve had him for a few years now and he’s not going anywhere, any time soon  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

My baby girl Mirage and I on our last swim together my senior year of high school. 

-- Kai


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

My first horse was Darcel. She was a saint of a horse, middle aged with some sort of issue which kept her from her job as a team roper. I don’t remember what the matter was. 

My mother took this picture of my mare and me. I would con her over to the fence after she let me bridle her, and I would bail from the fence to her back. I’d take off and lope around the pivot, and I would fall off most times about half way. Then I’d be stuck walking and leading the mare the mile back to the nearest fence to try again.  

I was always with that mare. I actually remember getting this picture taken. My mom told me to walk her onto the concrete and try standing up. It was the beginning of many later tricks.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool thread idea! Will have to go search out a picture, if I still have them!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

My first horse, Tara's Isabel, is the one that got me back into horses as an adult, and introduced me to the world of Morgans, which I have come to love. We dabbled in low level dressage and soon turned into "happy hackers." She is coming 26 years old later this spring and is happily retired here at home.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

My first horse Smaile! I have owned her for 12 years now and she has given 3 wonderful foals for me!  Now she is enjoying her retirement.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Apollo was the first horse I bought with my own money back in January of 2013. I don't have him anymore, but this was taken from the day I sealed the deal and purchased him at 3 going on 4 years old.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

My first horse--lease, not owner. D is the first horse I could ever use the work "mine" with in any way.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Don’t know if this counts or not. This is Trigger. I used to gallop him across the yard or floor. I don’t know how many times my dad replaced the frame and springs. But, all of my siblings rode him just as hard. I am the eldest of 6. The mended plastic body is still in my dad’s shed. 

My first actual horse was a green broke 2 year old Shetland pony given to me by my grandfather. My sister has some photos of him, but none are digitized.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^It counts all right LOL. 

It really should count twice because you’re so stinkin’ cute:clap::clap:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My first horse as an adult. This is Bella my saddlebred mare that was given to me. We had a few good years before I had to have her euthanized due to declining health. This horse taught me so much.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I have two "first horses", but I guess I'll post the horse sized one/no longer own horse instead.
Unfortunately, original pictures are deeply buried under countless thousands of pics in my external hard drive...

This is Callie, 15h mare I used to have.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

My first horse that was 'all mine' and purchased, shown here at age 32 or 33. I got him when we were both 10 years old.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I rode for quite a long time and had several leases before I owned this boy, but he was my first horse that I owned (or rather my parents owned because I was 14, but he was mine).


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

My first horse was a gift after he threw me and I got a ride to the ER ... :tongue: He was a 4 yo Arab Gelding that supposedly had 4 months of training. Yea, not likely. Anyway, I told the friend who gave him to me that he needed to find someone to ride him before I'd get on him again. He did, but we still had some "exciting" times. In the end, he was a great horse. He was 4 when I got him. He died with me at 28. He is about 20 in this pix:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

@Cordillera Cowboy


Your photo counts, as I didn't specify that your first horse must be alive & breathing... :lol:. it is/was your first horse, even made out of plastic.


***


Now folks, the poll has been set up so please vote! You've 15 days from now to vote. And stay tuned! The contest of March will be set up soon, within 1 to 3 days from now.


----------

